# Raleigh Sports



## rcommbikes (Nov 4, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the approximate value of Raleigh Sports like this one? Thanks.

For RCB,

Fred

Check us out at http://www.rcommunitybikes.net/


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 4, 2010)

Technically a "lighweight" class bike, the Brooks seat alone is probably worth $40, whole bike should be worth $100, but it depends on your local market.


----------

